# HELP! Brother is down in the dumps - California Duck Hunting



## hAg3475 (Feb 2, 2010)

My brother lives in southern California (Newport Beach). He has wanted to move back to Minnesota for a long time, because that is where he feels his true home is. Unfortunately, his wife, who before they got married a year ago said she was willing to move to MN, now says she is going to stay in Orange County to be closer to her family. Needless to say he has been very depressed since hearing this news, and is even considering divorce. All I want is for my brother to be happy. I am going to visit him in a few weeks and I want to try to bring some MN with me. His favorite activity in MN is duck hunting. Do you know of anywhere within a 3 hour drive of orange county where we can waterfowl hunt? We will have no boat, but can procure decoys, camo, waders, guns, etc.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't think anyone here can help you find a place to hunt ducks within a 3 hour drive of Orange County.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately the only thing that could truly help your bro would include: a Delorian, going 88 MPH, a bolt of lightning or 1.21 gigawatts...... All of which seem more likely than a duck hunt in Orange County.

good luck!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

the salton sea can be hunted, but the sheer numbers of hunters makes someone apply for a time and blind, etc. some i laws of mine once hunted there but it definitely wasnt ND hunting!


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd seek out some contacts on refuge forums in the cali page. Good luck.


----------

